# Can I use milk powder in M&P?



## bombus (May 19, 2009)

I am mostly a CP soaper. I have some clear M&P that I would like to use to make a dog shampoo bar. Can I use milk powder in it to make an opaque bar? I realize that I could purchase a milk-based M&P, but I would like to use up what I have, and would rather not have it be transparent.


----------



## topcat (May 19, 2009)

Yes you can.  I usually blend my milk powder into either water or aloe gel before adding to my base.  After you pour your MP into moulds spray with isopropyl alcohol to help remove bubbles/foam from the soap.  HTH!

Tanya


----------



## studioalamode (May 19, 2009)

Yup - I've added milk flakes AND honey - makes a nice MP!


----------



## bombus (May 19, 2009)

Thanks so much for your tips. Didn't want a sour-milk bar


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 20, 2009)

Tanya, how much milk powder/liquid mix per pound of m&p soap?


----------



## topcat (May 20, 2009)

Galavanting Gifts said:
			
		

> Tanya, how much milk powder/liquid mix per pound of m&p soap?



Hi GG - I have gone up to 1/2 cup of liquid (I added aloe vera gel to water here) with 1/2 cup milk powder blended in for 1 lb soap base.  I have also used as little as 2 tsp liquid (coffee in this one) with 2 tsp milk powder blended into it for 1 lb of base.  The coffee one was in a goatsmilk base though.

Tanya


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 20, 2009)

Tanya, you're a gem, I read somewhere that liquid and gm powder could not be used in m&p which was really dissapointing because it would have helped me out big time at the time. I will give this a go in the next couple of days as i'm almost out of the gm m&p and I have people wanting the stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## tincanac (May 21, 2009)

cool - I wanted to know if you could add Goats Milk Powder to MP base as well!  I think a Chocolate MP base topped with a Frothy, Creamy looking Goats Milk MP scented with Vanilla would be delicious!!!!


----------



## Soap-Goddess (May 22, 2009)

I too have added various kinds of powdered milks to MP with great success dispite rumors to the contrary.
Tincanac I think that your Chocolate with a frothy vanilla GM on top sounds wonderful. If you do it, lets us know how it came out


----------

